# [FS]Un FS disposant d'un outil de défrag. + ACL?(Résolu)

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

Avant de me lancer corps et âme dans l'installation de Gentoo, j'aimerais savoir s'il existe un système de fichier défragmentant peux les fichier (donc extent) mais disposant d'un outil de défragmentation (ce qui n'est pas le cas de ext*) mais aussi supportant les ACL, avec, évidement un minimum de pérf. compte aux autre aspects…

Ce FS miraculeux existe-t-il ?

BIen à vous,

Très cordialement.

P.S.: Je pense en particulier à Btrfs qui me semble être performant mais je ne sais pas s'il dispose d'un outil de défragmentation.Last edited by Napoleon on Fri Nov 19, 2010 3:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## davidou2a

 :Smile:  Tu te poses de ces questions... tu sais tu devrais faire ton install et tu verras après car on réussi JAMAIS sa 1ere install comme on voudrait  :Smile:  ce n'est qu'avec quelques mois en s'y mettant vraiment ou quelques années qu'on commence a dompter Gentoo, et encore dompter est un bien grand mot, disons en comprendre les subtilités de base...  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

XFS a tout ça, et depuis bien longtemps.  :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

tiens t'as pas parlé de ZFS cette fois (Troll Inside)   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## geekounet

Le support ZFS sous Linux, c'est pas trop ça pour le moment  :Wink:  Et il n'a pas d'outil de defrag pour le moment, mais  ça n'a encore jamais posé de problème jusque là...

----------

## Magic Banana

Shake ne dépend pas du système de fichiers utilisés et est disponible dans Portage.

----------

## titoucha

Il y a besoin de défragmenter sous linux   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Il y a besoin de défragmenter sous linux  

 

C'est sur que les systèmes de fichiers à notre disposition sont nettement moins enclin à la fragmentation que ceux fournis par Windows 7 (NTFS) ou Mac OS X (HFSX). Je veux dire par là que la fragmentation est sensiblement nul si l'occupation de la partition n'a jamais dépassé, disons, 80% (NTFS et HSFX fragmente dès les premiers suppressions/ajouts de fichiers). Lorsque la partition est presque pleine, tout système de fichiers fragmente... Cela dit, je ne ressent pas non plus le besoin de défragmenter.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> XFS a tout ça, et depuis bien longtemps. 

 

Merci pour XFS. Juste, ultime précision, en cas de pépin, c'est assez simple la récup' avec XFS ?

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Il y a besoin de défragmenter sous linux   
> 
> C'est sur que les systèmes de fichiers à notre disposition sont nettement moins enclin à la fragmentation que ceux fournis par Windows 7 (NTFS) ou Mac OS X (HFSX). Je veux dire par là que la fragmentation est sensiblement nul si l'occupation de la partition n'a jamais dépassé, disons, 80% (NTFS et HSFX fragmente dès les premiers suppressions/ajouts de fichiers). Lorsque la partition est presque pleine, tout système de fichiers fragmente... Cela dit, je ne ressent pas non plus le besoin de défragmenter. 

 

Oui voila, c'est surtout que je suis perfectionniste, avoir un système de fichier qui fragmente peut et le défragmenté quand même c'est tout moi ça.

----------

## geekounet

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   XFS a tout ça, et depuis bien longtemps.  
> 
> Merci pour XFS. Juste, ultime précision, en cas de pépin, c'est assez simple la récup' avec XFS ?

 

Ouaip jamais eu de soucis, et c'est le FS Linux qui dispose le plus d'outils de maintenance, on peut tout faire avec.  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> on peut tout faire avec. 

 

NAN ! on peut pas réduire une partition  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## geekounet

C'est pas faux, par contre c'est en cours de dev...  :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   on peut tout faire avec.  
> 
> NAN ! on peut pas réduire une partition 

 

Ce n'est pas la manip la plus courante non plus :p (autant que le defrag quoi :p )

----------

## Napoleon

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   on peut tout faire avec.  
> 
> NAN ! on peut pas réduire une partition 

 

[crispement   :Confused: ] mais comme dis plus haut, c'est pas très courant, sachant cela je pourrais m'en passé, en fait, ça me foutait souvent les chocottes que de réduire une partoche ext? sachant que ext? fragmente.

----------

## guilc

Bah ça marche très bien. Et quand tu utilises du LVM, la réduction de FS est une opération indispensable qui exclu XFS des choix, malgré tous ses points positifs.

D'ailleurs je vois pas le rapport entre fragmentation et réduction de partition... la réduction de partition ne se résume pas à la troncature des derniers blocs du FS hein  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Perso j'ai jamais eu le besoin de réduire une partition quand j'avais LVM, donc XFS ça m'allait très bien... Pis maintenant avec ZFS la question se pose pas, tous les FS d'un zpool se partage le même espace, et on défini des quotas/réservations au besoin. Par contre on ne peut pas encore réduire la taille du zpool, m'enfin bon, si je manque d'espace, je rachète des disques... :p

----------

## Poussin

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Perso j'ai jamais eu le besoin de réduire une partition quand j'avais LVM, donc XFS ça m'allait très bien... Pis maintenant avec ZFS la question se pose pas, tous les FS d'un zpool se partage le même espace, et on défini des quotas/réservations au besoin. Par contre on ne peut pas encore réduire la taille du zpool, m'enfin bon, si je manque d'espace, je rachète des disques... :p

 

idem (pour la réduction), jamais eu besoin de l'utiliser avec LVM, bon ça viendra ptete un jour ^^

----------

## Napoleon

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Bah ça marche très bien. Et quand tu utilises du LVM, la réduction de FS est une opération indispensable qui exclu XFS des choix, malgré tous ses points positifs.
> 
> D'ailleurs je vois pas le rapport entre fragmentation et réduction de partition... la réduction de partition ne se résume pas à la troncature des derniers blocs du FS hein 

 j'ai beau avoir lu et relu la page de wp sur LVM, je n'ai jamais compris ce que c'était, et j'en utilise encore moins !

EN tout cas, dans mon utilisation, j'ai rarement du rétrécir une partition.

Parcontre, je ne savais pas que, même avec des fichiers fragmentés, une partition pouvait être rétrécie, sans risque que des fragments se trouvant "de l'autre coté" se retrouvent apatrides.

----------

## Poussin

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Bah ça marche très bien. Et quand tu utilises du LVM, la réduction de FS est une opération indispensable qui exclu XFS des choix, malgré tous ses points positifs.
> 
> D'ailleurs je vois pas le rapport entre fragmentation et réduction de partition... la réduction de partition ne se résume pas à la troncature des derniers blocs du FS hein  j'ai beau avoir lu et relu la page de wp sur LVM, je n'ai jamais compris ce que c'était, et j'en utilise encore moins !
> 
> EN tout cas, dans mon utilisation, j'ai rarement du rétrécir une partition.
> ...

 

LVM te permet de ne plus te soucier des disques physiques. En gros, tu ajoutes tout tes disques à un volume (sic) et ce volume est vu comme un gros espace disque. de là, tu crées tes partitions (genre une partition de données de 6Go si tu as plein de disques  :Smile:  ) et toutes ces partitions peuvent être redimensionner (à condition de pouvoir aussi redimensionner le FS bien entendu). Cas d'utilisation: Ton /home devient trop petit, tu ajoutes un DD de plus dans ta machine, tu ajoute le DD au volume, tu ajoutes l'espace disque non utilisé (celui du nouveau disque) à ta partition /home, tu augmentes la taille du FS du /home et tu te retrouves avec un /home bien plus grand (à cheval sur plusieurs disques sans que tu t'en rendes compte)

Pour la réduction, ce n'est pas bêtement changer les bornes du FS, l'outil de redim deplace ce qui doit etre déplacé :]

----------

## Chr0nos

cela dit n'envidage pas d'utiliser xfs en tant que partition root, il es plutot concu pour les fichier de grosse et moeyen taille, avec les petits fichiers il mouline un peu

de plus autant pour creer des fichier et les lire il assure mais pour les supprimer (genre portage qui maj les ebuilds...) il prends son temp le pépere

cela dit j'utilise XFS sur 5 hdd (ac un total de 7.8to) et jamais rencontré de souci meme lors des coupures de courant en pleine lecture de fichier video

----------

## Enlight

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> cela dit n'envidage pas d'utiliser xfs en tant que partition root, il es plutot concu pour les fichier de grosse et moeyen taille, avec les petits fichiers il mouline un peu
> 
> de plus autant pour creer des fichier et les lire il assure mais pour les supprimer (genre portage qui maj les ebuilds...) il prends son temp le pépere
> 
> cela dit j'utilise XFS sur 5 hdd (ac un total de 7.8to) et jamais rencontré de souci meme lors des coupures de courant en pleine lecture de fichier video

 

-o delaylog (experimental en 2.6.35 sans bugreport toutefois) et accessible normalement en 2.6.36, avec ça, rien à envier a ext4 quand on bosse sur 1 à 4 threads, et au delà il est dans le vent! Louez Dave Chinner avec moi!

----------

## Napoleon

 *Poussin wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*    *guilc wrote:*   Bah ça marche très bien. Et quand tu utilises du LVM, la réduction de FS est une opération indispensable qui exclu XFS des choix, malgré tous ses points positifs.
> 
> D'ailleurs je vois pas le rapport entre fragmentation et réduction de partition... la réduction de partition ne se résume pas à la troncature des derniers blocs du FS hein  j'ai beau avoir lu et relu la page de wp sur LVM, je n'ai jamais compris ce que c'était, et j'en utilise encore moins !
> 
> EN tout cas, dans mon utilisation, j'ai rarement du rétrécir une partition.
> ...

 Je vois c'est du RAID # en fait.

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Pour la réduction, ce n'est pas bêtement changer les bornes du FS, l'outil de redim deplace ce qui doit etre déplacé :]

 

Je croyais que le FS avait besoin de défrag. avant redimensionnement car dans un tuto pour faire cohabité une installation de Windows avec autre chose fallait défragmenté les patoches ntfs de win, c'était lors de ma première éxpérience de Linux, mais ce truc là, ça n'est donc valable que pour NTFS alors ?

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> cela dit n'envidage pas d'utiliser xfs en tant que partition root, il es plutot concu pour les fichier de grosse et moeyen taille, avec les petits fichiers il mouline un peu
> 
> de plus autant pour creer des fichier et les lire il assure mais pour les supprimer (genre portage qui maj les ebuilds...) il prends son temp le pépere
> 
> cela dit j'utilise XFS sur 5 hdd (ac un total de 7.8to) et jamais rencontré de souci meme lors des coupures de courant en pleine lecture de fichier video

 

Hmm, bon à savoir. pour le / avec un /home exclut on conseillerait plutot quoi comme fs ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Je vois c'est du RAID # en fait.

 

Absolument pas ! Le RAID sert à tirer parti de plusieurs disque pour augmenter la tolérance aux pannes et/ou les performances (genre une données copiée ou divisée entre plusieurs disques). LVM sert à séparer les notions de partitions et de disques pour plus de souplesse dans l''administration (genre une partition qui s'étale sur plusieurs disques)

----------

## Napoleon

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   Je vois c'est du RAID # en fait. 
> 
> Absolument pas ! Le RAID sert à tirer parti de plusieurs disque pour augmenter la tolérance aux pannes et/ou les performances (genre une données copiée ou divisée entre plusieurs disques). LVM sert à séparer les notions de partitions et de disques pour plus de souplesse dans l''administration (genre une partition qui s'étale sur plusieurs disques)

 D'accord, c'est bien ce que j'avais compris, le LVM(H), sert à faire des partitions trans-disquaires. J'ai fait l'analogie avec le RAID car le RAID, si je ne ma trompe pas, à ceci en commun avec le LVM qu'il crée une partition à la capacité équivalente à la somme des capacités des deux disques utilisés.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> D'accord, c'est bien ce que j'avais compris, le LVM(H), sert à faire des partitions trans-disquaires. J'ai fait l'analogie avec le RAID car le RAID, si je ne ma trompe pas, à ceci en commun avec le LVM qu'il crée une partition à la capacité équivalente à la somme des capacités des deux disques utilisés.

 

Le RAID 0 seulement (qui permet de meilleures performances au prix de risque accrus en cas de panne : un disque qui crashe et toutes les données sont perdues). Les autres niveaux visent plutôt à la tolérance aux pannes et copient les données sur plusieurs disques (par exemple, en RAID 1, les deux disques ont le même contenu).

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## Napoleon

Je pense que l'avantage s'étant tourné vers XFS, donc ce topic m'a tout l'air résolu.

----------

## Napoleon

Je remonte quand même le sujet.

Je voudrais savoir si c'est un bon partitionnement que de faire une partition XFS pour /home et une JFS pour le reste de /.

D'autre part, j'ai une partition "Bibliothèque", j'y stoque toute les ressources "culturelles" pouvant intéressé d'une manière où d'une autre les autres users. Dans cette partition se côtoient aussi bien les images ISO des disques d'installation de différentes distributions (ben oui l'informatique c'est culturel aussi…), que les film en long métrage, mais aussi des mp3, des FLAC, des livres en PDF, de simple image, des paquet etc. Bref, pour cet ensemble hétéroclite de fichiers aux tailles très variable, je me contente pour l'instant d'ext4, mais n'y a-t-il pas meilleure optimisation ?

----------

